# Warning - Ariens uses junk pot metal in cables



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

15' feet into my first pass this morning on our first winter storm, my blower stopped dead in it's tracks. The cable connecting the hand lever that engages the drive had snapped. Upon further inspection, I discovered a small clasp made from pot metal (probably recycled matchbox cars) that had broken off. New cable cost $30. The guy at the counter in front of me was buying the exact same part... I'm just glad we didn't get 20" they were calling for or I would have been screwed. Why on earth couldn't they spend 10 more cents for quality stainless? I know the answer and I don't like it. Now my opinion of Ariens is that they are mediocre at best. Even their $2500 professional grade models have the same part. I purchased the blower new in August of 2015 and probably used it 9 times since then, maybe. This part is all over the machine so I have zero confidence now. 

I know all things break, but there is no good excuse for this. Thanks for hearing me vent and be warned!


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here are some photos.


----------



## Auger1 (Dec 4, 2020)

Don't feel bad, my Murray did the same thing on the last snow storm in 2018 that spring and I think all those cables are made of pot metal on the ends. If it happens again I am going to make something for the end of the cable myself next time.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

first it's not pot metal, it's die cast aluminum , second by casting to the cable it melts into binding the strands to the end , eliminating other production steps. 
it's really not that common as these cable can and do last into decades and highly possible the cable was miss adjusted to tightly placing to much strain on it when engaged as the break in your photo's is a dirty one from a fatigue crack not fresh and still clean from a new break

make sure the proper adjustment steps are followed when replacing ,


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

donyboy73 has a video on repairing the cables. I'll link it when I get a chance.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

captchas said:


> first it's not pot metal, it's die cast aluminum ,


Maybe a thread title change?


----------



## tpenfield (Feb 24, 2015)

I wonder what MacGyver would do to fix the cable? 

Maybe a little 'aftermarket' modification of the cable end would be better in the long run?


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Thanks for all of your clarifications. I'm not an expert on metals so my main concern is that it is obviously a weak point and not made well enough to perform the function it is intended to do. According to the dealer it is a common failure, hence the guy in front of me buying the same part. Also it broke while I was using it, but I understand that the edges were rough. I figured it was just a defective piece. It was set up and adjusted by the dealer and I hadn't changed it since, and I bought it from a local lawn and garden store (literally mom and pop) that has been in business for decades. 

How do I know it is adjusted properly? I have it as loose as I can make it while still activating the drive.

I too am also curious if there is a better fix for this rather than purchasing an entire assembly. I rigged mine up with a wire and that worked but it wouldn't stay tight. I wish you could buy just the cable that threads onto the spring for a reasonable price. If I want to have all the cables on hand knowing they could break, I might as well buy a spare snow blower as it might not cost any more than the cables

Could an end be made on a similar cable and then fasten to the factory cable if the clasp breaks? if so I will be better prepared next time!


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Here is the donyboy73 video on cables:donyboy73 cables


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

tpenfield said:


> I wonder what MacGyver would do to fix the cable?
> 
> Maybe a little 'aftermarket' modification of the cable end would be better in the long run?


Ha Ha..... MacGuyver would have a team of writers and technical contributors to "help" him with this problem. donyboy73 is an expert.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

cables have long been a major weakness, the inner cable is normally SS to help resist corrosion better making it hard to place a end on other than molding on. 
i do agree with you a nice more stronger metal crimped on would work much better, that leaves the issues of cost and speed of production 
what can we do? personally i keep a repair kit 1 each of the 2 belts. spare cables spare spark plug spare friction wheel what esle can we do other than be prepared


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

No cables on our 1967 Ariens, and the default mode for drive is "won't disengage".
Just sayin lol


----------



## Pauleastend63 (Nov 23, 2020)

Zavie said:


> Here is the donyboy73 video on cables:donyboy73 cables


Excellent video from Dannyboy.......lead is hard to come by these days.....maybe use old fishing sinkers instead.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Bottom line, machines are built in todays market with much less quality than years ago.

The machines from years ago used steel rods, thicker gauge metal, cast gear cases, etc.,. etc....

Just the way many manufactures build in obsolescence ... these manufactures do not want them to last forever, and it is up to us to challenge that idea, by properly operating and maintaining these machines, to hopefully extend them into many years of use, even these machines with plastic, aluminum , thin metal, etc., etc..... certainly a process that needs more attention.


----------



## aldfam4 (Dec 25, 2016)

csvt99 said:


> Thanks for all of your clarifications. I'm not an expert on metals so my main concern is that it is obviously a weak point and not made well enough to perform the function it is intended to do. According to the dealer it is a common failure, hence the guy in front of me buying the same part. Also it broke while I was using it, but I understand that the edges were rough. I figured it was just a defective piece. It was set up and adjusted by the dealer and I hadn't changed it since, and I bought it from a local lawn and garden store (literally mom and pop) that has been in business for decades.
> 
> How do I know it is adjusted properly? I have it as loose as I can make it while still activating the drive.
> 
> ...


I would try and brush some epoxy on the new one making sure to keep the opening clear. This could provide extra strength at that weak point in your photo - JMTC.


----------



## kd8tzc (Dec 6, 2020)

captchas said:


> cables have long been a major weakness, the inner cable is normally SS to help resist corrosion better making it hard to place a end on other than molding on.
> i do agree with you a nice more stronger metal crimped on would work much better, that leaves the issues of cost and speed of production
> what can we do? personally i keep a repair kit 1 each of the 2 belts. spare cables spare spark plug spare friction wheel what esle can we do other than be prepared


That's a lot of inventory to keep on hand. I get it... you never know when you will need something, but that's more than likely $200 - 300 to tie up.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

West Marine has a swaging tool in each store for customers to use to fabricate custom rigging cable. You could probably buy a new eyelet from them and swage it on yourself, but those eyelets run about $20 each. That's the "cost of quality".


----------



## Fat City (Feb 11, 2017)

How about trying an electrical terminal ? Welding cable, Auto Batteries, use thick cable. Crimp and solder for best results .


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

I'm not convinced that the metal choice, design or concept is bad. In looking at your photos, I see problems in the casting probably caused by slag inclusion and trapped air causing voids. In the top grab I see what looks like darker gray rock strata at about the 4 o'clock position. I think that is slag getting trapped in the mold. In both grabs, you can see crater shaped air bubbles. I feel whoever cast that part was sloppy clearing slag from the mold and maintaining proper temperature of the molten metal.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

kd8tzc said:


> That's a lot of inventory to keep on hand. I get it... you never know when you will need something, but that's more than likely $200 - 300 to tie up.


in stock fast repair or a shovel? what's your back worth should you injure it. how long would a torn tendon take to heal after surgery to reattach it. that i can say first hand is 8 weeks, as i've been there shoveling tore the biceps off at the elbow, OMG does that hurt. I'd rather break a bone. 
yes what i have is a bit pricy yet in a storm i have had to make repairs that would have put a machine in a shop for weeks 

many members in here have a repair stock, a most have set of belts ,shear pins and a qt of oil know what fails on your own machine keep the most common


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Exactly. So I think the best thing to do is take a trip to the hardware store to see if I can come up with a way to patch this in the future if it happens again that way I can avoid keeping all of he parts on hand. This is what I came up using misc parts I had in my shop. Any ideas for better fasteners? Some type of crimp that would hold?


----------



## deezlfan (Nov 8, 2017)

Cable ferrules would allow neater doubling of the cable but your clamps work.


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

I've used old sprocket chain in a pinch to replace a busted cable on an old craftsman. A chain pin tool comes in handy for attaching whatever end hardware you can scab together.

EDIT: that probably won't look as cool on a new-era Ariens as it did on a vintage craftsman


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I keep extra snowblowers in stock, lol. If I didn't I'd have belts, cables in stock.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I would replace it with a bicycle chain if I had to.. No reason to buy a bad part to replace a bad part.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

I've been here since 2014 and I don't remember Ariens cables being an ongoing issue. A search of the forum brought back very few issues. I'm thinking coincidence and non-issue.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Zavie said:


> I've been here since 2014 and I don't remember Ariens cables being an ongoing issue. A search of the forum brought back very few issues. I'm thinking coincidence and non-issue.


I agree a coincidence and non issue.

I did report a broken cable that appeared to be from a jammed control wheel where the thin cable enters the chassis. The jammed wheel was my fault somehow bending the mounting bracket. Both eyelets were perfect. Now that the cable routing is fixed I do not expect any more problems.

The same day of my cable breaking a neighbours YardWorks (MTD) auger drive cable broke. I got a new cable and installed it. That machine had a jammed cable guide wheel at entrance to chassis too. The second cable guide wheel seemed fine.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

tpenfield said:


> I wonder what MacGyver would do to fix the cable?
> 
> Maybe a little 'aftermarket' modification of the cable end would be better in the long run?


In a small channel, re-melt the aluminum into a plug, let it cool and put an outside thread on it.
Hook the new eye with the threads.
OR
Add new aluminum to melt a big rectangular square of aluminum, let it cool and drill a proper size hole in the center to fit the pin.
OR
find a way to melt a washer with the right size hole on the end of the broken piece?


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Aluminum requires higher temperatures









Not shown is Zinc at 787° f


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

Zavie said:


> I've been here since 2014 and I don't remember Ariens cables being an ongoing issue. A search of the forum brought back very few issues. I'm thinking coincidence and non-issue.


another vote for non issue, 35 years i have to change 2 cables on the old powershifts ,yes it made me think and keep a pair for the powermax but it is over kill on my personal part thanks to my age and spine issues to insure i don't have to try shoveling winding up taking a ambulance ride during a snow storm .which is not fun


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

csvt99 said:


> Any ideas for better fasteners? Some type of crimp that would hold?


That's what swaging is, as I mentioned earlier... Some examples:


----------



## csvt99 (Aug 5, 2015)

Here is what I ended up doing to fix it. I returned the new cables as I now have the parts on hand and am confident I can repair on my own if I have a problem again. It's not super clean looking but it works. Only issue is the end of the cables are exposed and could rust, which is why I put a wire but on the one end. Probably not necessary for residential use.


----------



## Clutch Cargo (Dec 27, 2015)

csvt99 said:


> Here is what I ended up doing to fix it. I returned the new cables as I now have the parts on hand and am confident I can repair on my own if I have a problem again. It's not super clean looking but it works. Only issue is the end of the cables are exposed and could rust, which is why I put a wire but on the one end. Probably not necessary for residential use.


That is a serious repair.


----------

